# Pics of under your stand



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I am looking at whats the best way to organize all the stuff that is always under my tank. So would like to see how you guys have everything laid out under your stands. I am planning on putting my 10g fry tank plus all the cords, nets, etc.... and other stuff that always seems to just get tossed under there.

I have done several searches both on here and google without much success so it would be nice to get some idea for the group.


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

Here's how I deal with the cords etc

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

BigDaddyK said:


> Here's how I deal with the cords etc
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


Wow, Very impressive! I was kinda thinking of doing something similar but rather using the 4 outlet boxes. Be less wiring and stuff to do, thats lazy side of me poking through there.

I went and looked and remember I used most of my stuff when I built the work bench in the garage so I might stick with the power strips. I have it setup now with one that has all the stuff I turn on while WC's and cleaning and the other is for the lighting and what not.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

No pictures. I have a constant flow of different stuff running through. One small thing that helps me is marking the cords that plug into the power strip. I have loads of small gauge telephone wire so I use a color code on all my tanks. Red for heat, green for filters, black for powerheads and yellow for lights. I just wrap a few wraps around the plugs so I can see which is which.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

PfunMo said:


> No pictures. I have a constant flow of different stuff running through. One small thing that helps me is marking the cords that plug into the power strip. I have loads of small gauge telephone wire so I use a color code on all my tanks. Red for heat, green for filters, black for powerheads and yellow for lights. I just wrap a few wraps around the plugs so I can see which is which.


Thanks for the tip. I was gonna do a piece of tape on each with a label and write on it. I think a color code system would be way better now that I think about it.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

PfunMo said:


> No pictures. I have a constant flow of different stuff running through. One small thing that helps me is marking the cords that plug into the power strip. I have loads of small gauge telephone wire so I use a color code on all my tanks. Red for heat, green for filters, black for powerheads and yellow for lights. I just wrap a few wraps around the plugs so I can see which is which.


Nice I like it . I went with tape and labels but find myself looking for a flashlight everytime. :x


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Well about 2.5 hours later on Googles Sketchup I think I have all the plans for the rest of my stand all drawn up.

Should have a complete materials list on what I will need, the size of the peices that will be needed, and how I will lay out the spot for the fry tank and all that jazz.

Only thing I am thinking about now is how to attach the doors? Figures I would make the same style doors you see on the "Pine Stands" that you buy that are basically pine boards cut to length, laid next to one another and the a piece perpendicular across the back and fastened to the other boards is that makes sense. But should I make them the same size as the opening so they sit flush with the face of the stand? Or should I make them a little bigger so they sit on the face of the sheeting all the way around?

If I do that how much bigger should I make then the opening?

Decisions decisions.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a stand that extends over the face and has little bumpers on the two corners. The length is 3/4" the height is only a 1/4 " over. The bottom is flush with the bottom piece of trim.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I got these measurements by measuring the opening and the door. So the length measurement is probably split to give good coverage from all angles. Hope this helps.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Flippercon said:


> PfunMo said:
> 
> 
> > No pictures. I have a constant flow of different stuff running through. One small thing that helps me is marking the cords that plug into the power strip. I have loads of small gauge telephone wire so I use a color code on all my tanks. Red for heat, green for filters, black for powerheads and yellow for lights. I just wrap a few wraps around the plugs so I can see which is which.
> ...


 I mounted a small halogen light inside the cabinet, works great and puts off a ton of light.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm no artist in wood. With that in mind, I cheat when needed. I find it much better to let the doors overhang the opening just a bit for several reasons. One, it covers any imperfect work on the opening. Two, it does not need to be as exact to fit the opening. Wood shrinks and swells so fitting an exact door into an exact opening is tough to maintain. Three, I don't need handles to open the doors. I go for 1/4 to 1/2 inch overhang.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

*xxbenjamminxx*, thanks for posting this thread!

I'm having my stand redone so this thread is giving me a few ideas of what/how I want to accomplish things. 8)


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

*DanniGirl*

No problem just make sure you share your ideas with me as well! :wink:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

You guys and gals should all be aware that there is a hazard involved in getting things exactly the way you want them. About the time I get it right, I find I want a different piece of equipment and it all goes down the drain! Then while I'm redoing things-----I might as well get another tank. Usually bigger!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

PfunMo said:


> You guys and gals should all be aware that there is a hazard involved in getting things exactly the way you want them. About the time I get it right, I find I want a different piece of equipment and it all goes down the drain! Then while I'm redoing things-----I might as well get another tank. Usually bigger!


This is very true. I started with 2 ten gallons and started building stands ,got new equipment and now I'm up to 12 tanks .


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

PfunMo said:


> You guys and gals should all be aware that there is a hazard involved in getting things exactly the way you want them. About the time I get it right, I find I want a different piece of equipment and it all goes down the drain! Then while I'm redoing things-----I might as well get another tank. Usually bigger!


Trust me I know, I am on my 3rd stand in about a year. First 2 were store bought ones, and then I realized that a custom one is what I needed. Just got a new Eheim and Fluval canister, New fry, new main tank, n all the trimmings so i should be set on this one at least for awhile! I HOPE!!!


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

PfunMo said:


> You guys and gals should all be aware that there is a hazard involved in getting things exactly the way you want them. About the time I get it right, I find I want a different piece of equipment and it all goes down the drain! Then while I'm redoing things-----I might as well get another tank. Usually bigger!


LMAO! How true. There's always a better way, right? ...HAHA!

I'm having a stand welded up because all the other ones are too short, not enough room, etc.... :roll:

And...I can't decide whether I want wood or acrylic paneling (has to match the decor,  ) so I oped for a welded frame which can be modified to accommodate either wood or acrylic. 8)


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> *DanniGirl*
> 
> No problem just make sure you share your ideas with me as well! :wink:


Oh, I will! One thing- I'm installing lights inside the stand so I don't have to search for a flashlight.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Well here is the start of how I am planning on adding an elevated spot for my fry tank to make siphoning easier.










On thing is I am looking for an idea to make the space under the fry tank accessible to allow me to slide my coiled up hoses or nets or something under there so it isnt just wasted space.

Any ideas?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Oops double post sorry,

Thinking of a way to make the end of the raised section without the 2x4 to allow access under there. Think a piece of angle iron across the peices in front and back will be enough to support the sheeting that the fry tank will sit on?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

It can be done. Just run the wood pieces front to back and the one back piece . This way the front is open and you have support on three sides. You could even sheet it to be stronger. Your fry tank frame that is.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Flippercon said:


> It can be done. Just run the wood pieces front to back and the one back piece . This way the front is open and you have support on three sides. You could even sheet it to be stronger. Your fry tank frame that is.


See I was thinking of something like that but thought with only support on 3 sides it would bow in after the tank was on there for a bit, hence the angle iron idea


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I doubt it . If you run the front to back pieces the full length it would work I do this everyday with 4000 lbs racks.


----------

